# Order of operations to get a Spanish driving license for the first time?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm NOT a British or other EU citizen, so from Spain's point of view I'm just a guiri tyro. Heh.

What are the steps and order of operation to get a Spanish driving license for the first time? (I live in Barcelona).

I've done the psicotecnic test and have the paper. It's good for 3 months.
I've got a driving manual and have read it. I imagine I'll have to take the theory test more than once, simply because there's such a large quantity of truly irrelevant information which will likely appear in the questions on the theory test. Whatever.

I spent a bunch of time reading the DGT website; I found nothing about making an appointment to start the process with them to get registered for the theory test, nor even whether the theory test happens to be the first thing to do. Frustrating. You can pay fines electronically, but to find out how to actually get a license, that they don't seem to disclose.

Aside, I haven't signed up with an auto escuela, and I don't plan to. I've been driving in the US and other parts of the world for more than 25 years. I've got the Spanish driving manual, and access to a wide variety of on-line practice tests.

So, can someone help me please - what are the actual steps needed in order to go through the process of getting a Spanish driving license for the first time (obtención de permiso de conducir)? Can I make citas previas for any of them, or is it just a matter of showing up and waiting (and waiting) in line at the DGT at Gran Via, 184 in Barcelona? Is there something special I have to do to get the DGT to schedule me, given that I'm not paying the auto escuela bribe along the way?

Many thanks!
-Jay


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I believe that you can only do the tests through a driving school , as it is a closed shop. You cannot , at present, drive on the road as a learner except in a registered driving school car. To my understanding there is no 'provisional licence'.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I believe that you can only do the tests through a driving school , as it is a closed shop. You cannot , at present, drive on the road as a learner except in a registered driving school car. To my understanding there is no 'provisional licence'.


I think you also have to have a certain number of hours with a driving school - I don't think it's many though, especially if you can already drive


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

*Why would a 'provisional license' come into play?*

Gus, Xabia, thank you for your comments.
Why would a 'provisional license' come in to play? I don't need to drive on the public roads at the moment; I need to get an appointment to take the tests with the DGT.

Thanks for further clarification,
-Jay


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

libove said:


> Gus, Xabia, thank you for your comments.
> Why would a 'provisional license' come in to play? I don't need to drive on the public roads at the moment; I need to get an appointment to take the tests with the DGT.
> 
> Thanks for further clarification,
> -Jay


that's a reference to a sort of 'learner's licence' we have in the UK & in various other countries, which enables you to drive with _any_ qualified driver beside you before you take the test

that doesn't exist in Spain

here you can only get behind the wheel of a car with a qualified _driving instructor _ before you take your test, and as I said, I believe you have to have a certain number of hours with an instructor - though I might be wrong


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If it's like around here the schools teach the test. Even if you know how to drive the school knows the things the testers are currently keying on. 

Spending 30 minutes driving around with the instructor might not be a bad idea.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> If it's like around here the schools teach the test. Even if you know how to drive the school knows the things the testers are currently keying on.
> 
> Spending 30 minutes driving around with the instructor might not be a bad idea.


yes I have a feeling that's how it works - they certainly don't seem to teach people to _drive_








:behindsofa:


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

So, 08.55 this morning, I telephone the DGT in Barcelona. Answers on the second ring, nice friendly patient fellow. Answers all my questions clearly and efficiently. I imagine that experience won't be completely repeated when I go stand in line to register at the DGT on Monday morning.... :-}

Yes, the practical test is only given by the driving schools. I can understand outsourcing of a government function; what bothers me about this is that unless there are published tariffs, it's not just outsourcing - it's corrupt. Well, I'll call around to schools and see if any will handle this legitimately rather than taking it as an opportunity to squeeze yet another victim.

Here's what I learned about the process:
Get a proper photo. Get a psicotécnico test. (Results are valid for 90 days).
Bring photo and psicotécnico test result to the DGT, in person. Go to the 2nd floor. Wait in line.
Get a form, fill it out, pay tax (€87,60 I believe; the fellow on the phone says they accept cards too, but I'll have efectivo with me just in case).
Receive an appointment for your first shot (you get a total of two for the €87,60) at the theory test. Appointments for theory test are presently just over one month into the future.
Study like hell.
Return on your test date. Take test. In theory (heh) pass it.
Schedule with an auto escuela for the practical part. (I'm fuzzy on this, as I've not yet actually discussed it; I will post back when I get more).

Thanks to all, except those in the state and the auto escuela industry who put together this incredibly inefficient (for us, the drivers) and corrupt costly system.
-Jay

p.s. The psicotécnico test actually has something to do with the necessary vision, auditory, motor and reaction skills appropriate to safe driving. And it was moderately priced and efficient. I was impressed.
The quantity of irrelevant theory, and the bureaucracy of the rest of the process... not so much.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

libove said:


> So, 08.55 this morning, I telephone the DGT in Barcelona. Answers on the second ring, nice friendly patient fellow. Answers all my questions clearly and efficiently. I imagine that experience won't be completely repeated when I go stand in line to register at the DGT on Monday morning.... :-}
> 
> Yes, the practical test is only given by the driving schools. I can understand outsourcing of a government function; what bothers me about this is that unless there are published tariffs, it's not just outsourcing - it's corrupt. Well, I'll call around to schools and see if any will handle this legitimately rather than taking it as an opportunity to squeeze yet another victim.
> 
> ...


thanks for posting this - I look forward to the update..............


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Follow-up question - what is the proper size of the photos? 

The hoja informativa says 32mm x 26mm, which seems awfully small, and is much smaller than the fotos carnet which I've had taken in the past for national ID cards (46mm x 32mm).

Thanks,
-Jay


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The more normal route is;

Go to a driving school and enrol.
They have computers there for you to take practice, theory tests on.
They will organise driving lessons to suit.
They organise the theory test, take you there etc.
They organise driving test etc.



In other words, use a driving school for everything.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

My son is currently going through the process of getting his license. We are in Seville and I suspect that each region sets its own rules, but even so it sounds very similar. We have paid 200 euros to sign him up for driving school. That entitles him to the use of their software (either online or at the school) to do practise theory tests which guide him to learn what is most frequently tested. It also includes three chances to take the DGT theory and practical tests, to be divided between the two as needed. What we've had to pay separately is each driving class to the tune of 25 euros/40 minute class, and 50 euros for the use of the driving school car for the practical test, plus the psycho-technical test. The school takes care of all the administrative stuff, and all my son has to do is show up. 

If I were you I'd call around to driving schools to see what they charge, before spending hours studying a dense book without guidance and then standing in endless line at the DGT. You may find that it's not as expensive as you suspect for the driving school to help you with these things. I don't know if the DGT requires people to take a minimum number of on-the-road-classes, however, so you should find out about that and take that cost into account when talking to driving schools.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

*yes, passport photos are accepted*



libove said:


> follow-up question - what is the proper size of the photos?
> 
> The hoja informativa says 32mm x 26mm, which seems awfully small, and is much smaller than the fotos carnet which i've had taken in the past for national id cards (46mm x 32mm).


Answering my own question: I walked into a centre medic/ fotos carnet place next to the DGT this morning and asked if the passport photo I already had in-hand (32mm x 46mm) wasn't too large, and the lady said it would be fine. And it was.
So, although the information sheet specifically says 32mm x 26mm, in fact a standard passport photo (which is rather larger) is also acceptable.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

*this morning's experience at the DGT, all good*

So, the DGT opened at 9am, and I arrived to get in line at about 9:20am. There were perhaps 40 or 50 people ahead of me. The security guard (a much more smiling version than I am accustomed to seeing in front of government buildings such as the tax offices) let in groups of about 20 at a time.

I think I waited 10 minutes, certainly not more than 15 minutes.

Walked up to the 2nd floor, got my (first) number, and was called about 90 seconds later. That was for information and to get the form I needed to fill out to make the request.

Fill out the form - typical of Spanish forms (yes, I feel justified in saying this, because indeed the US government forms I've dealt with - tax, immigration, drivers' licenses, property registrations and others - tend to have much clearer and more complete instructions) it was a bit confusing, but I filled in what I clearly understood, and left blank the rest, then got my (second) number, to get in line for the cashier.

Waited maybe 5 minutes, got to a cashier. She looked over the form with me, checked or filled in one or two obvious boxes, and confirmed that the rest would be up to the person I'd talk to next, but she was pretty sure would all be fine. Specifically she agreed that going through an auto-escuela before taking the theory exam was NOT required, and she filled in some magic number in the boxes for "what auto-escuela referred you" section of the form. She confirmed that (assuming I pass the theory test) my next step would be to call any auto-escuela to schedule the practical (driving) exam. 

I commented to her that I was a little frustrated that the DGT's website said absolutely nothing about whether/when to go to an auto-escuela as part of getting a driver's license for the first time; she seemed genuinely interested, apologised, and said that she had assumed the information was there, but hadn't herself looked. Perhaps she will even do the unthinkable and comment on it to the management.

So, €87 (approx.) paid, by credit card, no muss no fuss, and then I went downstairs and got my (third) number, to wait to talk to someone about the actual theory test date. Waited perhaps 90 seconds, and again got someone perfectly pleasant and informative. I mentioned that I was going to be away in mid-September so she looked up the calendar, told me when the earliest dates were that exams could be scheduled based on the current workload, as well as the date farthest into the future that I could already select, and asked what date I wanted. No problems.

So, in summary, except for a dearth of clear information in advance, the whole process was quick, easy, and pleasant.

Now the hard part: actually passing the %$#%$% theory exam.....!
(Suggestions on that part will be welcome...)

cheers,
-Jay


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> The more normal route is;
> 
> Go to a driving school and enrol.
> They have computers there for you to take practice, theory tests on.
> ...


That may be the normal route, but I am constitutionally opposed to paying for things which should be, and in reality are (see the reply I made a couple of minutes ago to a slightly later post in the thread) quite straightforward to do myself. The system here is corrupt, and I am even more fervently opposed to going along with corruption when that is avoidable.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

kalohi said:


> My son is currently going through the process of getting his license. ...
> 
> If I were you I'd call around to driving schools to see what they charge, before spending hours studying a dense book without guidance and then standing in endless line at the DGT. You may find that it's not as expensive as you suspect for the driving school to help you with these things. I don't know if the DGT requires people to take a minimum number of on-the-road-classes, however, so you should find out about that and take that cost into account when talking to driving schools.


I've actually had the dense book since last summer (yeah, yeah, procrastination) and have read most of it already. I have had - and still have - access to dozens of on-line tests through the driving school through which I got the book last year. (With a Groupon or a Grupazo, it was about €80 for unlimited class and computer time, including four on-the-road lessons; I never used the class or on-the-road time, which is a shame, as I'm sure that my open credit with the auto school has expired now, but, again, that's my problem, not theirs).

What is eminently clear from the many on-line tests I've seen is that you really do have to memorise outrageous amounts of not-really-driving-safely-related information, because out of the large pool of questions that the mere 40 you'll get on the theory test, quite a few will be of the practically meaningless but carefully worded to trip you up variety. A few classroom sessions at an auto school might help, but given the high failure rate on this exam, frankly I think that for an existing experienced driver nothing but hard study will do, and the classes aren't really necessary.

I wish good luck to your son on his tests, by the way, and thank you for replying.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Quick update, I took the test in late September. In theory, the results appear on the DGT's website the following day. In practice, in my particular case, "there was a technology failure", and the results didn't appear (ever) - but the nice folks at the DGT (at the expense of a trip in-person there, another hour+ of my life shot) were able to show them to me in-person. I missed 5 questions out of 30.
The DGT is also happy (on Wednesdays only; I visited them to get the results on Tuesday; ANOTHER hour+ of my life shot) to go over the test results in-person. Of the 5 answers I got "wrong", one was purely due to my imperfect Spanish (which I chose over taking the test in English, due to the English preparation materials I've seen suggesting that my Spanish is FAR better than the DGT's English...!), and a second was 200% due to some idiot who knows nothing about bicycling having written the question; these two aside I would have passed. Sigh. I take the test again next week.
I also did write a reclamación against the rather poor reason for why I didn't pass the test, although I'm fairly sure that the reclamación process is only for process failures, and the DGT is not required to consider complaints about the quality of the test questions...
More later.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

*passed the theory test*

Okay, so on the 2nd try yesterday I passed the theory test. More silly questions, less questionable Spanish understanding, frankly, I don't care - it's done with. Well, I care, but little I can do to change a hand-in-pocket corrupt national industry.

No answer yet to the reclamation I made from the first go-round. Will update you all if/when I get an answer.


Next step, take the practical (driving) part of the test.

Unfortunately, the autoescuela through which I got the materials last summer (and from which I never used the four practical lessons I paid for) has gone out of business, as far as I can tell. Both of their phone numbers are now "Movistar would like to inform you that there is no number in service..." (Anyone know anything about the Autoescuela Barcino at Av/ Parel-lel, 95 in Barcelona?)

So now I have to pick another autoescuela. No shortage of those!

Any recommendation on a flexible autoescuela in Barcelona (preferably in the Gràcia/ Vallcarca/ el Putxet area where I live, or the [email protected]/ Gloriès area where I work) which will not try to sell me a load of goods, but will just sell me a very small number of practice driving test sessions and then schedule the driving test for me with the DGT, as I have already passed the theory and psicotécnico exams?

More later as the news arrives.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am in the process of changing from a UK licence to a Spanish one so my situation isn't identical to yours...

Everyone I know who has changed their licences used a gestor....a more savvy friend took me to Trafico at La Linea. The whole process was so simple, cost 30 euros plus four euros for two photos, obtained from a little shop next door to the Trafico office, and I was in the office for no more than ten minutes from start to finish - I left with a document stating I could drive pending receipt of new card.

I used a gestor for changing ownership when I brought my LandRover to Spain from Prague but in future I'll deal myself with all issues relating to motor vehicles at La Linea Trafico.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Indeed, the situation is almost entirely different, as there's no issue of gaining permission. All of my challenges relate to the normal process of proving that I'd be an adequate driver (my 25 year perfect history of driving in half a dozen other countries notwithstanding, being that my license isn't issued by a recognized country).

As for whether using a gestor is necessary for changing a permit from UK to Spain ... I think if you speak at least reasonably good Spanish and you take some time to read the information available on the DGT's website (which I'll admit can be a little hard to find), there's no need at all for a gestor. I've not needed a gestor for anything in Spain (or in the US, for that matter) except for managing the tax/accounting elements of business.

In any case, I hope your change-UK-to-Spain experience goes smoothly.
-Jay



mrypg9 said:


> I am in the process of changing from a UK licence to a Spanish one so my situation isn't identical to yours...
> 
> Everyone I know who has changed their licences used a gestor....a more savvy friend took me to Trafico at La Linea. The whole process was so simple, cost 30 euros plus four euros for two photos, obtained from a little shop next door to the Trafico office, and I was in the office for no more than ten minutes from start to finish - I left with a document stating I could drive pending receipt of new card.
> 
> I used a gestor for changing ownership when I brought my LandRover to Spain from Prague but in future I'll deal myself with all issues relating to motor vehicles at La Linea Trafico.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

libove said:


> Indeed, the situation is almost entirely different, as there's no issue of gaining permission. All of my challenges relate to the normal process of proving that I'd be an adequate driver (my 25 year perfect history of driving in half a dozen other countries notwithstanding, being that my license isn't issued by a recognized country).
> 
> As for whether using a gestor is necessary for changing a permit from UK to Spain ... I think if you speak at least reasonably good Spanish and you take some time to read the information available on the DGT's website (which I'll admit can be a little hard to find), there's no need at all for a gestor. I've not needed a gestor for anything in Spain (or in the US, for that matter) except for managing the tax/accounting elements of business.
> 
> ...



Thanks

I'm still amazed at how swift and simple the process turned out to be...
I do speak Spanish, fluently but badly if you get my meaning and that certainly helps open doors, so to speak.

Language for most people is primarily a communication tool and that's how I view my often ungrammatical Spanish. I can read Spanish newspapers, books etc. but as I don't intend to write a novel, film script or poem I'm happy to muddle along and gratefully accept correction for my mistakes.

I find that the best way to learn...on the job, as it were.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

*And to pay the DGT €87,60 tax AGAIN*

Hm. What a way to do business.

So, you pay €87,60 to the DGT at the beginning of the process (well, after studying some at an auto escuela), and this gives you "two chances to take the test".

I spoke with an auto escuela about doing one or two 'practicas' (driving), really just to see whether there's anything that my 25 years of actually driving cars in a dozen countries hadn't prepared me for to take the test de conducción. They commented to me that I'd need to "renew papers" at the DGT.

So this morning I spoke to the DGT, who confirmed - with something of a "what, you didn't know that?" in the voice (quite a surprise to me, since it's not stated anywhere on the DGT website) that the €87,60 gives you two chances to take _whichever_ test. If you need two tries to pass the theory exam, then you have to go back, wait in line, pay another €87,60 in order to buy (two chances to pass) the driving (conducción) test. (Plus, of course, whatever the auto escuela charges for the coordination and what amounts to car rental for the DGT examiner to use to perform the conducción test - about €50 in the case of this auto escuela, not wildly unreasonable, actually, nor is their €28 or so per 45-minute práctica).

But overall the bureaucracy and money flows are inefficient, and stink of money-grabbing all around. Frankly, NOT what I'd come to expect of most dealings with the Spanish authorities (although exactly what I'd come to expect from what everyone has always said about dealing with the DGT and the corrupt auto escuela system in particular).

But, whatever, at least I've got the details.

More later after my first 'práctica' next week...


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

As Mr. Spock says, "fascinating". Both the auto escuela which assured me that, having used two chances to pass the theory test, I would have to go back to the DGT and pay again the €87,60 to have even one chance to take the driving test, and the person with whom I spoke at the DGT by phone about the same issue, were wrong.

By the way, I highly recommend the Auto Escuela "Garrido" location at c/ Almogàvers, 68 next to the Marina metro and tram stop, Eva who works the desk there, and Rafa who is the driving instructor with whom I took four practice drives and then the driving test. They were responsive, totally pleasant to deal with, flexible, accurate, quick and good at their jobs. Which stands in very stark contrast to every other auto school I looked at throughout this process.

So, a little over a week ago I talked with Garrido, and agreed to purchase a small pack - four practice sessions and the driving exam, for around €170 (because I had already paid the €87,60 myself directly to the DGT, and despite the comments referenced above, one try at the driving test remained). I walked in towards the end of that week, signed the paper, and we immediately scheduled me for driving practices on Monday night, Tuesday night, Wednesday night a double session (yes, the day of the general strike), and the exam on Thursday morning.

Though I've been driving for 25 years and have driven in about ten countries something over 1M Km, the three hours total that I spent with Rafa was very useful. Some things simply are done differently here, and Rafa was very good at getting them across to me, as well as to accustoming me to the rather odd difference which exists between driving normally (Where you know where you're going to go, and can plan the route ahead of time) and in the driving test (where you get little advance notice and have to react to things which really ought to have been planned ahead, like knowing what streets you'll take and if there are any particularly odd traffic patterns on them).

I took the test, I passed. Done.

Again, I highly recommend this Garrido location at c/ Almogàvers, 68 near Marina in Barcelona, and I hope that this story is useful to some of you!

saludos,
-Jay




libove said:


> Hm. What a way to do business.
> 
> So, you pay €87,60 to the DGT at the beginning of the process (well, after studying some at an auto escuela), and this gives you "two chances to take the test".
> 
> ...


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

libove did you have to pay a 'matricula' at the driving school? The one near me is trying to charge me 200e for the matricula, and I'm not sure if this is mandatory or if there is some way around it?


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

yosheryosh said:


> libove did you have to pay a 'matricula' at the driving school? The one near me is trying to charge me 200e for the matricula, and I'm not sure if this is mandatory or if there is some way around it?


Hi yosheryosh,
I probably called a dozen driving schools. Most of them insisted on the matricula, but there's nothing obligatory about it - it's just a negotiating tactic. Argue - hard - with one school after another, until you get a total package (make sure you understand taxes, fees, etc which will get tacked on, or you have to pay to the DGT directly, so you know what the total package price really is) which suits you.

Good luck,


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

So far I'm 1000 euros in the hole for this ridiculous license (and still don't have one yet). This country is completely absurd. In the states you get a license for $50.

You can trade your license in from certain countries (morocco, bolivia, ecuador, etc). Driving in Morocco is a total joke (I've been there), yet they can trade their license in and get a spanish one, but we have to pay over 1000 euros.

So ridiculous!!!

Literally fuming about this whole situation. Completely backwards system.

Passed my theory exam on the second try, then failed the driving. Since it was my third, I had to pay all over again for 2 more. Failed both those driving, and now have to pay again for 2 more driving exams.

Sick to my stomach.

FYI I have had my American license for 20 years. There must be some short cut to this whole disaster.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

The short cut is to try and not get frustrated. 
After 10 years of driving I, too, had to take the darn exam. 

Did you do driving classes with the teacher? Mine broke me of by bad habits (at least for the exam.)

Did the examiner tell you what you're doing wrong? 

I'm so sorry to hear about this. I also ended up spending well over 1,000€ to get a document I already have in another country.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yosheryosh said:


> So far I'm 1000 euros in the hole for this ridiculous license (and still don't have one yet). This country is completely absurd. In the states you get a license for $50.
> 
> You can trade your license in from certain countries (morocco, bolivia, ecuador, etc). Driving in Morocco is a total joke (I've been there), yet they can trade their license in and get a spanish one, but we have to pay over 1000 euros.
> 
> ...


no, no short cut

it's a reciprocal agreement - or rather the lack of one- a Spanish driving licence wouldn't be valid in the US either - so a Spanish licence holder would have to take a test there.....


----------



## Don Felipe (Mar 19, 2013)

When I went to the States a few years ago, I had to take the state driving exam.
However, because I turned up in a manual (stick shift) car, they almost didnt bother testing me! FWIW, The US practical test is considerably less stringent than I remember the UK test to be.
They also test you on how to drink a large coffee, eat a burger and drive an automatic at the same time. I managed very little spillage and very little ketchup in my lap, which was pleasing.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Seriously Felipe? Oye vey. 


The main gripe is the price one must pay in Spain to get a license and the fact that, in order to do the exam, you almost surely have to go through an _autoescuela_ to get access to a specially-fixed car. Even many locals call it a scam... Getting a driver's license sure adds up quickly here. 


Good luck, yosher!!!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

libove said:


> I've got the Spanish driving manual, and access to a wide variety of on-line practice tests.


Could you post links to those on-line practice tests?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

TodoTest.com - Test autoescuela gratis. 2500 tests autoescuelas para carnet de conducir


http://aplch.dgt.es/aeDGTWeb/examen/login.jsp?tipoCuest=B


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I FINALLY got my license.

About $2,000 later.

I passed the written on the second try, and the practical on the fourth try.

I only did one class.

The entire thing is a total scam. The reason I failed 2 of the 3 practical is because when I stopped at a stop sign I did not stop and count to 3. I stopped, saw no cars and kept going. Would have been nice to know this, but they decided to tell me the reason why before the FOURTH exam why I didn't pass the others.

So I was thinking the entire time I just flew thru stop signs. No, you have to stop and count. On the fourth exam there was a girl about 18 years old and while she was doing hers the exam giver was reading a web page on her phone the entire time.

Anyway, glad the entire thing is over, most ridiculous thing I've ever been a part of.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

yosheryosh said:


> Well I FINALLY got my license.
> 
> About $2,000 later.
> 
> ...



Well done!

Why did your instructor not tell you that?

by-the-way, do you mean 2000 dollars or 2000 euros?


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Well done!
> 
> Why did your instructor not tell you that?
> 
> by-the-way, do you mean 2000 dollars or 2000 euros?


I think I spent about 1700 euros overall...

Well after each exam the instructor would say "you did not pass because you did not stop at a stop sign".

So I'm thinking I completely missed one, like flew thru an intersection without stopping at all.

Turns out what that actually meant was, I stopped... but I did not stop and count to 3 then go. So I failed 2 exams because of this. After failing 3 exams, I decided to take a driving class because I didn't know what else to do ( I didn't take any classes before, I thought 20 years experience driving was enough ). Plus the instructor was constantly saying "you should take some classes".

Finally, in the driving class before the fourth exam the instructor told me I had to stop and count to 3. There must be some scam where if you don't take any classes you don't get these bits of information. The instructor could have easily said after one of my failed exams "stop and count to 3"... but he didn't, he waited until a class.

Total scam.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

*€1700 ?*

Hi Yosheryosh,
How did the €1700 add up?
If you took very few practice sessions, where did all that money go?

When I did this, the total fees (books, written test, practical test) to the DGT were around €200, plus what I paid to a driving school for four practices and the use of their instructor and car for the practical test of about another €170 = less than €400.

€1700 sounds like the usual whole deal - "matricula" (which is a total ripoff), fees, materials, lots and lots of class time and driving practices.

I'm glad you got your license, finally, but it does sound like you also got taken for a bit of a ride by a corrupt system :-(


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

yosheryosh said:


> I think I spent about 1700 euros overall...
> 
> Well after each exam the instructor would say "you did not pass because you did not stop at a stop sign".
> 
> ...



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait. 
You paid 1700 and that DIDN'T include practical classes? 


What a ... big male goat. 

Truth is, I did about 10 practical classes and it was a big help. My instructor broke me of my very bad habits (which I picked back up immediately after passing), albeit with threats of physical violence. Also, he took us exclusively on the routes the examiners take us on for the test, so that helped. 

I still can't believe you paid that much if it only included one practical class.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I wanted to thank libove for all the information. It has been a great help in motivating me to get my license here. After driving all my life in many places, and 25 years in LA, I feel confident in being able to drive, but I didn't know how to do it without wasting alot of time and money with the driving school experience.
Yesterday I went for the medical paper, which seemed to me a bit of a joke. I "passed" the 
coordination test, although at the time, I felt like I had failed. Not a big fan of videogames, but I'm not complaining. Now to study for the theory test.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

*theory first, then medical, then driving*

You're very welcome Elisa. That's how these forums are useful - we all pay it forward by adding our experience as we gain it.

One thing, though you've already done it, the better order is to do all of the theory stuff first, and then do the medical check when you're ready to start on the driving part, because the medical paper is good for only a few months, and it can take that long to study and pass the theory exam.

Good luck!
-Jay




elisa31bcn said:


> I wanted to thank libove for all the information. It has been a great help in motivating me to get my license here. After driving all my life in many places, and 25 years in LA, I feel confident in being able to drive, but I didn't know how to do it without wasting alot of time and money with the driving school experience.
> Yesterday I went for the medical paper, which seemed to me a bit of a joke. I "passed" the
> coordination test, although at the time, I felt like I had failed. Not a big fan of videogames, but I'm not complaining. Now to study for the theory test.
> I'll keep you posted.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, that would have been better, but now i really have more motivation to study harder. I have the book, have read it through twice, taking practice exams. Well, we'll see how it goes!


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, an update. I took the test yesterday, and I passed! I'm so happy, and relieved that now i can put that part behind me. I studied the book, but mostly did a ton of practice tests from the 2 sites, todotest, and the DGT site. The questions were all familiar except 1, which was obvious from context.
I have already talked to Eva from the Garrido Autoescuela about doing 4 practice classes and the the exam. As libove gas said, she is very nice, and accomodating.
As I did the exam on my own, and I'm doing the just the practice tests and exam at the school, the total cost will be about 350 euros.
Thanks again to Jay for all the info. It made the process much less painful and expensive.


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

libove said:


> Follow-up question - what is the proper size of the photos?
> 
> The hoja informativa says 32mm x 26mm, which seems awfully small, and is much smaller than the fotos carnet which I've had taken in the past for national ID cards (46mm x 32mm).
> 
> ...


If you go to any of the photo businesses, they will take all the pictures for you. Not sure about exact mm, but my pictures were passport size.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Indeed, of course the service businesses should provide adequate sizes.
Recently, by chance, I ran in to another example of the same - the DGT instructions for requesting an International Driver's Permit give the too-small dimensions. I asked the lady at the DGT when I handed in my standard passport size photos, and she agreed, the information is simply wrong; the photo size data is wrong. The correct size is the larger one that I mentioned in an earlier post.



yosheryosh said:


> If you go to any of the photo businesses, they will take all the pictures for you. Not sure about exact mm, but my pictures were passport size.


----------

